# Aunque parezca imposible Netflix vuelve a sorprenderme con su inclusividad, feminismo y NWO woke



## Floid (7 Ene 2022)

Aunque parezca imposible Netflix vuelve a sorprenderme con su inclusividad, feminismo y NWO woke

Hoy Viernes 7 e Enero de 2022 estrena esta pelicula:




_*Madre / Android* es un thriller de ciencia ficción de 2021 sobre una joven y su novio que intentan escapar de la nueva guerra con inteligencia artificial. Días antes de la llegada de su primer hijo, deben cruzar un bastión del levantamiento androide, con la esperanza de llegar a un lugar seguro antes de dar a luz._

A priori pinta bien, algo de ciencia ficcion con un tema algo nuevo, bien:

Primera escena Minuto 1:00

Una rubia joven sentada en el suelo de un lavabo pensativa con varios test de embarazo, frente a ella un negro joven

( por lo visto esta embarazada y el padre por supuesto es el negro )

El pagafantas le dice que la apoyara en la decision que tome, es el padre pero como hombre ni pincha ni corta en la decision, es solo un macho, eso si, la responsabilidad para los dos

Segunda escena minuto 2:00:

Van a salir de la casa y el que se supone el mayordomo le felicita Haloween llamandole señor, el negro le rectifica con desden y preocupacion que es Navidad, y eso que el mayordomo lleva un sueter navideño, vamos es tonto no como el negro que es muy listo, despues se le ve un brillo en los ojos por lo que deduces que es un robot, eso si, con apariencia de hombre blanco.

Tercera escena minuto 3:00

Una fiesta tranquila en casa de un supuesto amigo y con varios jovenes, la embarazada se pilla un chupito y discretamente el joven negro le dice al oido, mejor no te lo tomes , que estas embarazada, una amiga gordinflas que esta a 3 metros, estais discutiendo, él le dice que no que esta tanquilo, entonces la gordinflas le dice que no hablaba con el, y le clava una mirada al negro como si la estuviera maltratando y agrediendo, cuando realmente no hay nada, tan solo le ha sugerido que no bebiera por su estado, pero el chupito se cae, la embarazada le dice a él ¿ en serio?, hay otra orco con la primera gordinflas y se levanta, diciendole con calma y lo para con el brazo, ( quieto machirulo estamos de sororidad ), entonces con un plano desde arriba el mayordomo robot arrodillado le mira y le sonrie al negro , yo me ocupo, denigrante es poco, no he visto mas, he tenido suficiente, todo forzado y metido con calzador pero en menos de 3 minutos y medio.

¿ Que opinais, soy un paranoico o nos estan metiendo ya mierda sin ton ni son ? ¿ hay algun objetivo, o simplemente el cine esta lleno de mujeres y maricas malas ?


----------



## Gonzalor (7 Ene 2022)

Va a tragarse esa mierda SU PUTA MADRE.


----------



## Ricohombre (7 Ene 2022)

Lo siento, no consumo Netflix.


----------



## NOMBRE NEUTRAL (7 Ene 2022)

Ya lo dijo el profeta @Ejquelosfajsistassonellos






Los que pagais por Netflix y os quejais en el foro...


Un hombre entra a un restaurante. El camarero le ofrece 2 opciones: -Verá, hoy tenemos entrecot tierno acompañado de verduras, por 20E; o un plato de mierda cagado por el cocinero, por 10E -Quiero el plato de mierda, por favor -De acuerdo Se lo trae, el tio se lo come y pide la cuenta El...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Don Redondón (7 Ene 2022)

la estoy viendo, luego te leo a ver si coincido en algo.


----------



## todoayen (7 Ene 2022)

Pues a mí me ha sorprendido La rueda del tiempo. Hay negros malos y mujeres malas!

Y el héroe es blanco pelirrojo.


----------



## jotace (7 Ene 2022)

No estás paranoico, meten mierda sin ton ni son.


----------



## fayser (7 Ene 2022)

¿Dices que pagas 12 € al mes para ver eso? Asombroso.


----------



## Pablem0s (7 Ene 2022)

Las producciones originales de Hulu llevan siendo puro NWO desde su fundación en 2009, Netflix es sólo su alumno más aventajado.


----------



## Komanche O_o (7 Ene 2022)

Niñosrrrrrrata hiperventilando con chorradas


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (7 Ene 2022)

NOMBRE NEUTRAL dijo:


> Ya lo dijo el profeta @Ejquelosfajsistassonellos
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Y ademas lo ponen sorprendidos.

Como "he vuelto a comer mierda del vater y no sabe a verduras"


----------



## PonteDeRodillas (7 Ene 2022)

¿A quién va dirigida la peli? Ni las feministas ni los negros ni los maricones ven ciencia ficción, como mucho fingen que son súper fans de Star Wars y ya.


----------



## Hamazo (7 Ene 2022)

Selección de Torrent 4k uhd bdremux manda.


----------



## Tigershark (7 Ene 2022)

Elhombre es el único animal que ..algunos vivis en un infinito retorno a la puta piedra ,y eso lo saben bien que volveis a picar como estúpidos que sois ,mereceis todo y mas ,cabrones.


----------



## todoayen (7 Ene 2022)

La piedra es el único mineral que tropieza dos veces con el mismo onvre.


----------



## pocoyo82 (7 Ene 2022)

Con la escena del baño ya la hubiese quitado yo. En caso de que me hubiesen obligado a mirarlo


----------



## Terminus (7 Ene 2022)




----------



## Don Redondón (7 Ene 2022)

pues la he visto, todo bien, retrata a la mujer correctamente, al negroc igual, los dos son muy cortitos, mucho.

El final de la pelicula, pues a ver, una persona normal, no deja al niño abandonado con best korea, sorprendentemente el unico pais libre de androides, se lleva al niño a cuestas hasta el final, pero ella solo piensa en su morenito, y cuando se queda finalmente sola, quema barcos y con sonrisa profident está preparada nuevamente para ser la garrapata de otro hombre, o lo que se tercie.


----------



## Survivor101 (8 Ene 2022)

todoayen dijo:


> Pues a mí me ha sorprendido La rueda del tiempo. Hay negros malos y mujeres malas!
> 
> Y el héroe es blanco pelirrojo.



Por lo que he escuchado es la serie con más diversidad forzada de la historia. Incluso dentro de una misma familia hay gente de distintas razas.


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (8 Ene 2022)

Floid dijo:


> A priori



En principio


----------



## Decipher (8 Ene 2022)

Lo que no tiene explicación es que sigais viendo esas mierdas cuando te puedes descargar lo que te de la gana.


----------



## Pura Sangre (8 Ene 2022)

NOMBRE NEUTRAL dijo:


> Ya lo dijo el profeta @Ejquelosfajsistassonellos
> 
> 
> 
> ...



y yo ya avisé antes de lo que es Netflix





__





NETFLIX es una operación de Ingeniería Social


Ya sabemos que cada serie que sacan es un infecto pozo de mierda NWO, pero en este hilo quiero mostrar quienes están detrás detrás de NETFLIX, para quede patente que fue creada exclusivamente con el fin de la Ingeniería Social. Primero veamos quienes son los fundadores de la empresa, Reed...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (8 Ene 2022)

NWOflix haciéndo de las suyas


----------



## Godofredo1099 (8 Ene 2022)

Hay un poco de propaganda en mi peli, cheñor... 



Fuera coñas, tiene pinta de ser un ladrillo que te cagas.


----------



## melf (8 Ene 2022)

Me la he puesto hace un rato, me he quedado frito en los primeros 2 minutos, me he despertado mientras el negro con las piernas amputadas daba la chapa con algo, he visto 5 minutos mas y la he quitado.


----------



## jotace (8 Ene 2022)

melf dijo:


> Me la he puesto hace un rato, me he quedado frito en los primeros 2 minutos, me he despertado mientras el negro con las piernas amputadas daba la chapa con algo, he visto 5 minutos mas y la he quitado.



No hagáis eso, al final consta como película vista. El NWO gana.

Yo veo un negro en la portada o en el trailer y ya no la veo.

Y eso que a mí nunca me han molestado negros en la trama, y he disfrutado con personajes e historias de negros incluidas las del black explotation, pero ya esto es gratuito, sin ton ni son.


----------



## MarcoAJachis-Yeni Farlopa (8 Ene 2022)

Me pasó igual, vi el tráiler, vi un negro y pensé "joder otra vez? ".... El otro día tuve que quitar una peli que me estaba gustando porque sin venir a cuento metieron con calzador un negro súper inteligente que preña a una blanca..... No venía a cuento esa escena sobraba. Ojo que tengo amigos negros!!! Por si alguien se le ocurre decirme racista o algo


----------



## Jabatoax (8 Ene 2022)

Cuando vi Ana Bolena negra, di de baja suscripción de Netflix

Enviado desde mi Mi MIX 2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Chortina Premium (8 Ene 2022)

Mi Chloe no cabrones, esa chortincita se merece algo mejor


----------



## uberales (8 Ene 2022)

En netflix solo The Office y algunos capítulos de Paradise Police...


----------



## Chocochomocho (8 Ene 2022)

Por qué cojones pagáis/veis jewflix, sois gilipollas o unos maricas asentidores?


----------



## siroco (8 Ene 2022)

la verdad es que ya es de risa casi todas las peliculas y series, no solo Netflix.

Es como que les importa una puta mierda el guión y la calidad. Como si hubiera alguien financiando esto solo por meterte a la empoderada, al negro, o a las bolleras de turno. Todo de manera muy burda, grotesca. A veces ya no sé si es una parodia o el guionista está troleando directamente.

¿Y todo este esperpento no le da vergüenza a nadie?


----------



## Soynuevo (8 Ene 2022)

Deja de consumir la mierda de Netflix, si quieres que dejen la propaganda woke solo queda hacerles boicot a su basura


----------



## Intuitiva Feladora (8 Ene 2022)

todoayen dijo:


> Pues a mí me ha sorprendido La rueda del tiempo. Hay negros malos y mujeres malas!
> 
> Y el héroe es blanco pelirrojo.



Está bien? Vi algunas fotos y tenía pinta de producción cutre.


----------



## Covaleda (8 Ene 2022)

Komanche o_O dijo:


> Niñosrrrrrrata hiperventilando con chorradas



Llamativa tu postura.
O quizá no.


----------



## RayoSombrio (8 Ene 2022)

Yo es que ni he visto el trailer. Solo viendo la premisa y que la pareja es mujer blanca y hombre negro, en seguida he comprendido que eso no era para mi.

Es vomitivo cómo abusan una y otra vez de todas estas mierdas. Alguien ha de estar metiendo pasta como si no hubiese un mañana, porque esto ya es acojonante.

Hace años, no tenía reparos en ver una película con Morgan Freeman o Denzel. Pero ahora, es ver a un hombre negro en la portada y salir por patas. A eso nos han acostumbrado, a que un negro en una peli/serie sea garantía de NWO.


----------



## Leon_de_Nemea (8 Ene 2022)

Se llama Ingeniería social, y es el mundo que quieren los 4 judiazos progresistas que hacen y financian estas cosas, pero lo quieren para ti, no para ellos. Una distopia así, está condenando al mundo occidental a la decadencia y destrucción.


----------



## RayoSombrio (8 Ene 2022)

siroco dijo:


> la verdad es que ya es de risa casi todas las peliculas y series, no solo Netflix.
> 
> Es como que les importa una puta mierda el guión y la calidad. Como si hubiera alguien financiando esto solo por meterte a la empoderada, al negro, o a las bolleras de turno. Todo de manera muy burda, grotesca. A veces ya no sé si es una parodia o el guionista está troleando directamente.
> 
> ¿Y todo este esperpento no le da vergüenza a nadie?



Calidad cero. Pero ya no solo en las plataformas de streaming, es que te vas a lo que hacen en cines y es casi igual de penoso. No se curran NADA los guiones, probablemente porque están mas tiempo pensando en qué escenas meter a los 4 negros y al gay que en hilar una buena historia. ¿Dónde están esas producciones tipo El Señor de los Anillos? Ya nadie invierte en hacer algo así.

Normal que luego llegue una serie coreana o un buen anime y se lleven toda la audiencia. La gente en general suda del rollo inclusivo.


----------



## Charo afgana (8 Ene 2022)

Dejad de pagar por ver basura,

hay muchas páginas piratas y mucho cine que no meten basura NWO, incluso de este mismo año.


----------



## RayoSombrio (8 Ene 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Dejad de pagar por ver basura,
> 
> hay muchas páginas piratas y mucho cine que no meten basura NWO, incluso de este mismo año.



¿Cómo encontrar cine sin NWO? ¿Alguna manera de hacer una criba?


----------



## Charo afgana (8 Ene 2022)

RayoSombrio dijo:


> ¿Cómo encontrar cine sin NWO? ¿Alguna manera de hacer una criba?



Yo miro las críticas y el trailer,
aún así a veces me meten mierda inclusiva,
de este año hay varias que sin ser obras de arte se dejan ver.

De hostias y violencia:








Nadie (2021)


Género: Acción | Sinopsis: Hutch Mansell (Bob Odenkirk) es un hombre de familia corriente. Una noche unos ladrones entran a su casa y él renuncia a defenderse y defender a su familia con el fin de evitar complicaciones. Esto ...




m.filmaffinity.com












Despierta la furia (2021)


Género: Thriller | Sinopsis: H (Jason Statham) es el misterioso tipo que acaba de incorporarse como guardia de seguridad en una compañía de furgones blindados. Durante un intento de atraco a su camión, sorprende a sus compañeros ...




m.filmaffinity.com





Thriller:








El contador de cartas (2021)


Género: Drama | Sinopsis: William Tell (Oscar Isaac) es un exmilitar y jugador profesional de póker. Su meticulosa vida se trastoca cuando se le acerca Cirk, un joven que busca ayuda en Tell para ejecutar su plan de venganza ...




m.filmaffinity.com












Nitram (2021)


Género: Thriller | Sinopsis: Se relatan los eventos que precedieron a la masacre de Port Arthur de 1996 en Tasmania, en un intento de entender el porqué y el cómo de tal atrocidad.




m.filmaffinity.com





Western:








Old Henry (2021)


Género: Western | Sinopsis: Oklahoma, 1906. Henry, un granjero viudo padre de un hijo, acoge a un hombre herido de bala que ha aparecido junto a una bolsa con dinero. Cuando unos pistoleros llegan a la granja buscando al hombre, ...




m.filmaffinity.com












El poder del perro (2021)


Género: Western | Sinopsis: Montana, 1925. Los acaudalados hermanos Phil (Cumberbatch) y George Burbank (Plemons) son las dos caras de la misma moneda. Phil es impetuoso y cruel, mientras George es impasible y amable. Juntos son ...




m.filmaffinity.com




*Aunque en esta última meten mariconeo, pero es buena peli.

Comedia negra:








Red Rocket (2021)


Género: Drama | Sinopsis: Mikey Saber era una gran estrella del cine porno, pero su época dorada ya ha pasado y su carrera se encuentra en decadencia. Por ello decide abandonar Los Ángeles y regresar a su lugar de origen, una ...




m.filmaffinity.com












El viaje (2021)


Género: Comedia | Sinopsis: A Lars (Aksel Hennie) y Lisa (Noomi Rapace) se les acabó el amor que los unió en un principio. Ahora luchan por mantener su matrimonio y sus ambiciones. La carrera de Lars como director de cine se ha ...




m.filmaffinity.com





Terror/Suspense:








Lamb (2021)


Género: Fantástico | Sinopsis: Una pareja sin hijos descubre un misterioso recién nacido en su granja de Islandia. El potencial de crear una familia les trae mucha alegría, pero también podría destruirles. (FILMAFFINITY)




m.filmaffinity.com












Censor (2021)


Género: Terror | Sinopsis: Año 1985. Después de ver un extraño vídeo familiar, Enid, censora de películas, decide investigar la desaparición de su hermana, embarcándose en una aventura a medio camino entre la realidad y la ficción. (FILMAFFINITY)




m.filmaffinity.com





No todo es ver clásicos (veo clásicos),
se puede seguir disfrutando del cine.


----------



## RayoSombrio (8 Ene 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Yo miro las críticas y el trailer,
> aún así a veces me meten mierda inclusiva,
> de este año hay varias que sin ser obras de arte se dejan ver.
> 
> ...



Yo es que he tenido que recurrir a la serie B incluso para ver algo decente, es de traca.


----------



## Guillem Ramon de Montcada (8 Ene 2022)

Cancelad ya la cuentas del puto Netflix, POR DIOS!!!!


----------



## morethanafeeling (8 Ene 2022)

Si quieres alucinar con una que lleva el NWO al extremo te recomiendo Pasajero Oculto de la misma actriz (Chloe Grace Moretz).

Va de una tía que trata de huir en un avión militar durante la WWII donde todos los soldados son machistas acosadores que no paran de meterse con ella excepto uno, por supuesto negro, que es el único que tiene humanidad. Cuando aparece el "monstruo" todos los acosadores se convierten en nenazas y ella tiene que salvarlos a todos dando hostias y patadas voladoras. En el avión también va el novio que por supuesto es un inútil y un cobarde que no sirve para nada y al que ella tiene que salvar todo el tiempo. 

Terminé de verla solo por la curiosidad de saber hasta donde eran capaces de llegar, pero resultó un panfleto infumable de principio a fin.


----------



## RayoSombrio (8 Ene 2022)

morethanafeeling dijo:


> Si quieres alucinar con una que lleva el NWO al extremo te recomiendo Pasajero Oculto de la misma actriz (Chloe Grace Moretz).
> 
> Va de una tía que trata de huir en un avión militar durante la WWII donde todos los soldados son machistas acosadores que no paran de meterse con ella excepto uno, por supuesto negro, que es el único que tiene humanidad. Cuando aparece el "monstruo" todos los acosadores se convierten en nenazas y ella tiene que salvarlos a todos dando hostias y patadas voladoras. En el avión también va el novio que por supuesto es un inútil y un cobarde que no sirve para nada y al que ella tiene que salvar todo el tiempo.
> 
> Terminé de verla solo por la curiosidad de saber hasta donde eran capaces de llegar, pero resultó un panfleto infumable de principio a fin.



Me lo han comentado y por lo que cuentas, es de lo peor. Dios, es que no paran. Si alguien no ve un patrón definido en todo esto es que está ciego.


----------



## EL BRAYAN (8 Ene 2022)

Una puta basura de película. No perdáis tiempo viéndola. Es un tostón.


----------



## Charo afgana (8 Ene 2022)

morethanafeeling dijo:


> Si quieres alucinar con una que lleva el NWO al extremo te recomiendo Pasajero Oculto de la misma actriz (Chloe Grace Moretz).
> 
> Va de una tía que trata de huir en un avión militar durante la WWII donde todos los soldados son machistas acosadores que no paran de meterse con ella excepto uno, por supuesto negro, que es el único que tiene humanidad. Cuando aparece el "monstruo" todos los acosadores se convierten en nenazas y ella tiene que salvarlos a todos dando hostias y patadas voladoras. En el avión también va el novio que por supuesto es un inútil y un cobarde que no sirve para nada y al que ella tiene que salvar todo el tiempo.
> 
> Terminé de verla solo por la curiosidad de saber hasta donde eran capaces de llegar, pero resultó un panfleto infumable de principio a fin.



Supongo al final la empoderada deja al parguela blanquito del novio y se va con el alfa negro.


----------



## morethanafeeling (8 Ene 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Supongo al final la empoderada deja al parguela blanquito del novio y se va con el alfa negro.



No queda claro con quien se queda pero el final es apoteósico:



Spoiler



El novio tiene al hijo en brazos y aparece el monstruo que todos pensaban que había muerto y se lo quita. La tía sale corriendo detrás del monstruo y cuando lo pilla se lo carga a hostias. Cuando vuelve con el niño en brazos se queda mirando al novio con mirada asesina como diciéndole "eres un puto inútil subnormal". Y así acaba. 



Un jodido despropósito. Quieren hacer la peli tan feminista que termina siendo una comedia absurda.


----------



## RayoSombrio (8 Ene 2022)

morethanafeeling dijo:


> No queda claro con quien se queda pero el final es apoteósico:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Solo pensar que alguien escriba un guión así ya me hace pensar que tiene múltiples taras mentales. Joder, es que es algo que no puedo ni procesar.

En algún momento de la historia, todas estas mierdas tienen que implosionar por pura lógica, porque van contra natura.


----------



## morethanafeeling (8 Ene 2022)

RayoSombrio dijo:


> Solo pensar que alguien escriba un guión así ya me hace pensar que tiene múltiples taras mentales. Joder, es que es algo que no puedo ni procesar.
> 
> En algún momento de la historia, todas estas mierdas tienen que implosionar por pura lógica, porque van contra natura.



No tienen ninguna tara mental, simplemente saben lo que tienen que escribir para que los sigan contratando.

Y si escriben alguna cosa normal les devuelven el guión y le dicen: _No está mal, pero_ _tienes que hacer estos cambios que te voy a decir para que la historia se vea más "actual"_. Y los hacen para conservar el curro. No hay más.


----------



## RayoSombrio (8 Ene 2022)

morethanafeeling dijo:


> No tienen ninguna tara mental, simplemente saben lo que tienen que escribir para que los sigan contratando.
> 
> Y si escriben alguna cosa normal les devuelven el guión y le dicen: _No está mal, pero_ _tienes que hacer estos cambios que te voy a decir para que la historia se vea más "actual"_. Y los hacen para conservar el curro. No hay más.



El precio a pagar por estar en la cresta de la ola, supongo. Porque imagino que solo tienen la opción de bajarse los pantalones o currar en alguna peli indie de bajo presupuesto y cobrando mucho menos.

Da verdadero asco, porque los hijos de puta que mueven los hilos ya se han infiltrado en todos los rincones. Hasta con el anime lo intentan, pero los japoneses aún les mandan a tomar por culo. De vez en cuando, ceden para que Netflix haga alguna serie de mierda, pero es dinero gratis para financiar otros anime.


----------



## Charo afgana (8 Ene 2022)

morethanafeeling dijo:


> No queda claro con quien se queda pero el final es apoteósico:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Joder, que haya gente que se trague esos bodrios y encima les guste...
la mayoría de votos son un 6 (mas que aprobado, tirando a buena película), y bastantes 7  
aunque sospecho que meten bots para inflar las puntuaciones en las pelis de estreno.


----------



## RayoSombrio (8 Ene 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Joder, que haya gente que se trague esos bodrios y encima les guste...
> la mayoría de votos son un 6 (mas que aprobado, tirando a buena película), y bastantes 7
> aunque sospecho que meten bots para inflar las puntuaciones en las pelis de estreno.
> Ver archivo adjunto 898454



Han de ser bots por cojones. Nadie medianamente normal verá esa película y dirá que le haya gustado. Joder, si hasta los mas progres de mi entorno ya empiezan a quejarse de que el cine ha entrado en un bucle progre salvaje.


----------



## Charo afgana (8 Ene 2022)

RayoSombrio dijo:


> Han de ser bots por cojones. Nadie medianamente normal verá esa película y dirá que le haya gustado. Joder, si hasta los mas progres de mi entorno ya empiezan a quejarse de que el cine ha entrado en un bucle progre salvaje.



Si son bots,

siempre que se estrena una peli la inflan a niveles de 7 y 8,
después pasa el tiempo y ya va bajando progresivamente la puntuación, (ya no meten bots y solo vota gente real),

sobretodo lo hacen con cine hollywoodiense mainstream y con el cine español,

a veces se ven pelis españolas de mierda copando lo mejor del año,

otra opción es que FilmAffinity recibe el cheque para promocionar ciertas películas.


----------



## morethanafeeling (8 Ene 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Joder, que haya gente que se trague esos bodrios y encima les guste...
> la mayoría de votos son un 6 (mas que aprobado, tirando a buena película), y bastantes 7
> aunque sospecho que meten bots para inflar las puntuaciones en las pelis de estreno.



Se sospecha que en algunas películas de este estilo en la que el contador de "1" se dispara lo resetean. No sé si en esta película habrá sido el caso.

Lo de los bots no sé, pero si que hay mucho progre que pone notas altas a estas pelis para "apoyar la causa".

También eliminan muchas críticas.


----------



## Charo afgana (8 Ene 2022)

Yo suelo ver la puntuación en una página independiente que combina las puntuaciones de varias webs de cine y saca la media.
-Critic
-Metacritic
-IMDb
-Letterboxd

A veces he sacado joyas que no conocía de aquí.








Flickmetrix - The Best Movies On Netflix


FlickMetrix combines critic and user ratings to generate a list of the top rated movies on Netflix and other streaming providers.




flickmetrix.com


----------



## NXT (8 Ene 2022)

No es Netflix.
Es Hulu.
Pero vamos, que da exactamente igual.


----------



## Komanche O_o (8 Ene 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> Llamativa tu postura.
> O quizá no.



sois unos ofendiditos Woke


----------



## alas97 (8 Ene 2022)

ya existía una así en netflix y se llama IO, lo que queda de la humanidad se escapan en cuetes hacia no se donde pero una blanca se sale del coño quedarse con un negro muy bueno e inteligente y decide quedarse en la tierra.

llore y todo al final que me imagine, porque no termine de verla.


----------



## Dhalsim (8 Ene 2022)

RayoSombrio dijo:


> ¿Cómo encontrar cine sin NWO? ¿Alguna manera de hacer una criba?



prueba con películas y series anteriores al 2015


----------



## alas97 (8 Ene 2022)

todoayen dijo:


> Pues a mí me ha sorprendido La rueda del tiempo. Hay negros malos y mujeres malas!
> 
> Y el héroe es blanco pelirrojo.



Flipe con esa serie, las mujeres hechiceras dicen servir a la humanidad pero son unas hija de putas de cuidado, una de ella lider de las rojas odia a los hombres y disfruta matandolos, pero le sacan en cara de que va a escondida a una casa por la noche a follarse a un tío.

Los negros son unos cabrones malditos haciendo de villanos, genial el contraste, los chinos supercool y heroicos, blanquitos locos, furcias bebedoras, hombres castrados y mucha musica de coros para acompañar escenas puntuales o aburridas que te da mal rollo y te recuerda a como vivían los elois que eran perfectos y sin violencia pero terminaban de manjar exquisito de los morlocks. la serie no tiene desperdicio, no se sabe si es de terror, ciencia ficción, harry potter, la cosa, juegos de tronos, el caso es que te engancha y no puedes dejarla. especialmente porque me gusta su artista principal. Moiraine. o como se llame.


----------



## SR.KARL MARX (8 Ene 2022)

Enserio, lo he visto y no parece que este inspirado en EEUU parece que esta inspirado en Africa central


----------



## Covaleda (8 Ene 2022)

Komanche o_O dijo:


> sois unos ofendiditos Woke



Me confunde con otro.


----------



## Joaquim (8 Ene 2022)

PonteDeRodillas dijo:


> ¿A quién va dirigida la peli? Ni las feministas ni los negros ni los maricones ven ciencia ficción, como mucho *fingen* que son súper fans de Star Wars y ya.


----------



## SPQR (8 Ene 2022)

Yo lo mismo. Y además ni me interesa lo que echen o dejen de echar.

A los enemigos, dadles la espalda.



Ricohombre dijo:


> Lo siento, no consumo Netflix.


----------



## silenus (8 Ene 2022)

todoayen dijo:


> Pues a mí me ha sorprendido La rueda del tiempo. Hay negros malos y mujeres malas!
> 
> Y el héroe es blanco pelirrojo.



Y hay bolleras, y los tíos son los que jodieron el mundo; las mujeres Aes Sedai "son las que recogen los pedazos" (frase literal).

Aunque los libros eran así, todo sea dicho.


----------



## Esse est deus (8 Ene 2022)

Seguiréis pagando y conectados a Netflix. Siempre, siempre, siempre, seréis el soporte financiero de vuestro enemigo, desde Babilonia.


----------



## Floid (8 Ene 2022)

Entonces claramente nos meten toda esa mierda woke, y ahora ¿ es casualidad o hay un proposito ? casualidad porque en el mundillo del entretenimeinto las mujeres y maricas destaquen y lo copen todo, por lo que todas las producciones intentan meterte esa mierda pero por ese motivo, ¿ o hay un fin genral para la sociedad donde hay un grupo que conspira.?


----------



## Charo afgana (8 Ene 2022)

Floid dijo:


> Entonces claramente nos meten toda esa mierda woke, y ahora ¿ es casualidad o hay un proposito ? casualidad porque en el mundillo del entretenimeinto las mujeres y maricas destaquen y lo copen todo, por lo que todas las producciones intentan meterte esa mierda pero por ese motivo, ¿ o hay un fin genral para la sociedad donde hay un grupo que conspira.?



No es casualidad, es algo totalmente planeado,

incluso los Oscars cambiaron los requisitos para acceder a los premios,
hay que ser inclusivos por cojones, o no hay estatuilla,

no es conspiración, es algo real.

1.- Representación en pantalla y narrativa (Debe cumplir al menos uno).
- Uno de los protagonistas debe ser de una minoría racial.
- El 30 % del reparto secundario debe ser de colectivos poco representados.
- O que el argumento se centre en la historia de alguno de esos grupos.









Inclusión y diversidad: Los nuevos requisitos de la Academia para los Premios Oscar


“Creemos que estos estándares de inclusión serán un catalizador para un cambio esencial y duradero en nuestra industria”, expresaron desde la Academia.




www.google.com


----------



## RayoSombrio (8 Ene 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> No es casualidad, es algo totalmente planeado,
> 
> incluso los Oscars cambiaron los requisitos para acceder a los premios,
> hay que ser inclusivos por cojones, o no hay estatuilla,
> ...



Lo cual significa que, si quieres la puta estatuilla y estás rodando la vida de Alejandro Magno...por cojones, uno de los actores principales habrá de ser un negro. O eso o meter a varios negros como secundarios, rompiendo igualmente la coherencia del relato.

Bonito Caballo de Troya nos han metido en occidente.


----------



## Charo afgana (8 Ene 2022)

RayoSombrio dijo:


> Lo cual significa que, si quieres la puta estatuilla y estás rodando la vida de Alejandro Magno...por cojones, uno de los actores principales habrá de ser un negro. O eso o meter a varios negros como secundarios, rompiendo igualmente la coherencia del relato.
> 
> Bonito Caballo de Troya nos han metido en occidente.



Películas de la edad media, primera guerra mundial, etc va a estar difícil colar negros,

algo se inventarán.


----------



## RayoSombrio (8 Ene 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Películas de la edad media, primera guerra mundial, etc va a estar difícil colar negros,
> 
> algo se inventarán.



Solo puedes evitarlo si no optas al Oscar, no? Porque entiendo que, por cojones, han de meter a alguno. De todos modos, ya llevan años metiendo negros en contextos imposibles.


----------



## Hielo/Fuego (8 Ene 2022)

RayoSombrio dijo:


> Solo puedes evitarlo si no optas al Oscar, no? Porque entiendo que, por cojones, han de meter a alguno.



Prácticamente todas las pelis actuales llevan su dosis ideológica.Lo mejor es ver pelis antiguas


----------



## RayoSombrio (8 Ene 2022)

Hielo/Fuego dijo:


> Prácticamente todas las pelis actuales llevan su dosis ideológica.Lo mejor es ver pelis antiguas



Sí, salvo que te vayas al cine indie y aún así, a veces te la cuelan.


----------



## Papo de luz (8 Ene 2022)

Parece contenido generado por una IA.


----------



## Hielo/Fuego (8 Ene 2022)

RayoSombrio dijo:


> Sí, salvo que te vayas al cine indie y aún así, a veces te la cuelan.



Por eso ,si no quieres estar con el radar antimanipulación puesto desde la intro,lo mejor es ver cine antiguo.Y hay pelis antiguas que ya metían el tema; pero siempre de forma más sutil.Lo de ahora es tan descarado que yo personalmente no lo aguanto


----------



## RayoSombrio (8 Ene 2022)

Hielo/Fuego dijo:


> Por eso ,si no quieres estar con el radar antimanipulación puesto desde la intro,lo mejor es ver cine antiguo.Y hay pelis antiguas que ya metían el tema; pero siempre de forma más sutil.Lo de ahora es tan descarado que yo personalmente no lo aguanto



Me pasa igual, lo de ahora es demasiado repelente y muy en tu cara.


----------



## Charo afgana (9 Ene 2022)

RayoSombrio dijo:


> Solo puedes evitarlo si no optas al Oscar, no? Porque entiendo que, por cojones, han de meter a alguno. De todos modos, ya llevan años metiendo negros en contextos imposibles.



Antes al menos caracterizaban a los blancos cuando hacían de asiáticos  

ahora directamente ponen a negros de Napoleón.


----------



## RayoSombrio (9 Ene 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Antes al menos caracterizaban a los blancos cuando hacían de asiáticos
> 
> ahora directamente ponen a negros de Napoleón.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 899010



Sí, es brutalmente hipócrita. La gente realmente ve cosas como la serie de la Ana Bolena negra?


----------



## RayoSombrio (9 Ene 2022)

Sí, menuda judiada. Quieren hacer pasar estas mierdas por algo normal. Es lo que decía en mi mensaje, que queda como el culo y te saca de contexto.


----------



## Charo afgana (9 Ene 2022)

Joder, ya roza lo ridículo.


----------



## RayoSombrio (9 Ene 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Joder, ya roza lo ridículo.



Es penoso, pero mucho mas lo es el hecho de que ves montones de comentarios en el vídeo diciendo que cómo mola el trailer, que si impresionismo alemán...pero solo 4 gatos decimos abiertamente lo de un negro fuera de contexto. Estamos jodidos.


----------



## Floid (9 Ene 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> No es casualidad, es algo totalmente planeado,
> 
> 
> 
> no es conspiración, es algo real.



Ya claramente es una conspiracion pero mi pregunta es ¿ para que ? o ¿ es que simplemente que hay tanto progre, maricas y lesbianas en ese mundo que a la fuerza todo esta impregnado de esa mierda ?


----------



## Floid (9 Ene 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Películas de la edad media, primera guerra mundial, etc va a estar difícil colar negros,
> 
> algo se inventarán.



Ahora mismo me viene a la cabeza series como Ana Bolena y los bridgerton, y ahi estan, casi rizando el rizo de negritud. asi que esperate cualquier cosa sin rubor ninguno por parte de las productoras.


----------



## siroco (9 Ene 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Yo miro las críticas y el trailer,
> aún así a veces me meten mierda inclusiva,
> de este año hay varias que sin ser obras de arte se dejan ver.
> 
> ...



pues crea un hilo de cine sin NWO, ¿no?


----------



## MarcoAJachis-Yeni Farlopa (9 Ene 2022)

Acabo de ver una peli en Netflix donde no sale ni un negro, ni un Gay ni una feminazi... Se llama "el diablo a todas horas" Muy buena


----------



## Charo afgana (10 Ene 2022)

siroco dijo:


> pues crea un hilo de cine sin NWO, ¿no?



Ya se ha creado antes,

pero se llena de foreros recomendando cine clásico, entonces no cambia mucho de otro post de cine, (es obvio que hace décadas había menos NWO en las pantallas),

lo suyo sería crear un post de cine sin NWO a partir del 2010,

creo es cuando la corrección política y la inclusión invadió todo.


----------



## RayoSombrio (12 Ene 2022)

Floid dijo:


> Ya claramente es una conspiracion pero mi pregunta es ¿ para que ? o ¿ es que simplemente que hay tanto progre, maricas y lesbianas en ese mundo que a la fuerza todo esta impregnado de esa mierda ?



Hay élites interesadas en dividir a la sociedad mediante estas mierdas, por eso les dan tanto bombo. Saben que muchos no pasamos por el aro.


----------



## Decipher (12 Ene 2022)

RayoSombrio dijo:


> Hay élites interesadas en dividir a la sociedad mediante estas mierdas, por eso les dan tanto bombo. Saben que muchos no pasamos por el aro.



Muchos lo han abrazado con ganas, ojo. Yo conozco a unos cuantos, bastantes de hecho.


----------



## RayoSombrio (12 Ene 2022)

Decipher dijo:


> Muchos lo han abrazado con ganas, ojo. Yo conozco a unos cuantos, bastantes de hecho.



Porque es el camino fácil, seguir al rebaño y apuntarte a cualquier moda de mierda. También conozco a gente mas bien progre que ya lleva tiempo quejándose de que el cine es un desfile de negros, empoderadas y lgbt. Lo meten tan a presión y de forma tan reiterada, que algunos ya le ven las costuras a esta movida.

Creo que se ha comentado en otro hilo, esto es culpa de la judiada de Blackrock, que tienen buena parte de la deuda estadounidense y marcan las normas en temas de inclusión.


----------



## Decipher (12 Ene 2022)

RayoSombrio dijo:


> Porque es el camino fácil, seguir al rebaño y apuntarte a cualquier moda de mierda. También conozco a gente mas bien progre que ya lleva tiempo quejándose de que el cine es un desfile de negros, empoderadas y lgbt. Lo meten tan a presión y de forma tan reiterada, que algunos ya le ven las costuras a esta movida.
> 
> Creo que se ha comentado en otro hilo, esto es culpa de la judiada de Blackrock, que tienen buena parte de la deuda estadounidense y marcan las normas en temas de inclusión.



No, no. No por borreguismo. Creyentes convencidos y de cuando esto era mucho mas minoritario. Son personas de izquierdas que trnsicionaron alegremente hacia el progresismo. Mucha gente creo que no es consciente de que esto no es solo una moda pasajera o un malvado plan de las élites. Desgraciadamente hay muchísimo creyente verdadero, que de verdad cree en ello y es consecuente en su vida privada.


----------



## RayoSombrio (12 Ene 2022)

Decipher dijo:


> No, no. No por borreguismo. Creyentes convencidos y de cuando esto era mucho mas minoritario. Son personas de izquierdas que trnsicionaron alegremente hacia el progresismo. Mucha gente creo que no es consciente de que esto no es solo una moda pasajera o un malvado plan de las élites. Desgraciadamente hay muchísimo creyente verdadero, que de verdad cree en ello y es consecuente en su vida privada.



Aún así, no entiendo por qué lo están parasitando todo. Si es por lo que he dicho de Blackrock, tendría sentido. Pero es que han reventado todo el cine, la televisión, los cómics, los videojuegos...está mierda está en todas partes. No es que sea algo opcional y complementario, es que todo es así en un 99%. No hay apenas donde elegir en temas de ocio si todo va por ese camino.


----------



## Decipher (12 Ene 2022)

RayoSombrio dijo:


> Aún así, no entiendo por qué lo están parasitando todo. Si es por lo que he dicho de Blackrock, tendría sentido. Pero es que han reventado todo el cine, la televisión, los cómics, los videojuegos...está mierda está en todas partes. No es que sea algo opcional y complementario, es que todo es así en un 99%. No hay apenas donde elegir en temas de ocio si todo va por ese camino.



Pues porque son creyentes. Por el mismo motivo por el que un cristiano se iba a predicar a los paganos en el siglo I. Excepto que ahora lo puedes hacer comodamente mientras te forras y te dan aplausitos en las RRSS.

Subestimais el poder de la religión.


----------



## RayoSombrio (12 Ene 2022)

Decipher dijo:


> Pues porque son creyentes. Por el mismo motivo por el que un cristiano se iba a predicar a los paganos en el siglo I. Excepto que ahora lo puedes hacer comodamente mientras te forras y te dan aplausitos en las RRSS.
> 
> Subestimais el poder de la religión.



Vamos, que si queremos algo alejado de esta mierda, tendremos que seguir buceando en lo indie, clásico o asiático...

Me niego a ver cosas como lo de Ana Bolena, mierdas que sabemos que se hacen por una imposición ideológica absurda. Ese es el problema, cuando ya atacan directamente a temas históricos con personajes claramente definidos.


----------



## Decipher (12 Ene 2022)

RayoSombrio dijo:


> Vamos, que si queremos algo alejado de esta mierda, tendremos que seguir buceando en lo indie, clásico o asiático...
> 
> Me niego a ver cosas como lo de Ana Bolena, mierdas que sabemos que se hacen por una imposición ideológica absurda. Ese es el problema, cuando ya atacan directamente a temas históricos con personajes claramente definidos.



O que pase lo que pasó con el comunismo. Que triunfe, se vuelva hegemónico, pasen 20 años, sea una mierda y la gente le acabe cogiendo asco. Pero el daño estará hecho.


----------



## RayoSombrio (12 Ene 2022)

Decipher dijo:


> O que pase lo que pasó con el comunismo. Que triunfe, se vuelva hegemónico, pasen 20 años, sea una mierda y la gente le acabe cogiendo asco. Pero el daño estará hecho.



Esto no parará hasta que la sociedad en pleno acabe cansada. Pero me consuela pensar que quedamos gente que aún quiere ver tias buenas y acción con testosterona, que preferimos jugar con una waifu antes que con una charo derroída.


----------



## Decipher (12 Ene 2022)

RayoSombrio dijo:


> Esto no parará hasta que la sociedad en pleno acabe cansada. Pero me consuela pensar que quedamos gente que aún quiere ver tias buenas y acción con testosterona, que preferimos jugar con una waifu antes que con una charo derroída.



Japón resiste cual aldea gala.


----------



## siroco (13 Ene 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Ya se ha creado antes,
> 
> pero se llena de foreros recomendando cine clásico, entonces no cambia mucho de otro post de cine, (es obvio que hace décadas había menos NWO en las pantallas),
> 
> ...



Por supuesto la gracia y la utilidad es que sea cine actual, incluso lo limitaría a 2015, que más o menos es a partir de cuando ha empezado a apestar a podrido


----------



## Decipher (15 Ene 2022)

Por cosas como estas quitaron los dislikes


----------



## RayoSombrio (15 Ene 2022)

No es casual, no....Macbeth interpretado por un negro, lo mismo con Ana Bolena. David Copperfield es ahora un cagaplayas, el mismo que hace de sir Gawain en El Caballero Verde....y ahora esto de Cyrano.

A los chinos jamás de los jamases se les ocurriría poner a un negro como emperador. Tampoco veo a los africanos narrando una leyenda y que uno de sus dioses ancestrales sea un blanco. Esta mierda solo se hace contra la cultura e historia europeas.

También es cierto que lo hacen porque hay mucho subnormal que lo aprueba. No hay orgullo de nación, ni de raza.


----------



## Goyim desobediente (15 Ene 2022)

Floid dijo:


> Aunque parezca imposible Netflix vuelve a sorprenderme con su inclusividad, feminismo y NWO woke
> 
> Hoy Viernes 7 e Enero de 2022 estrena esta pelicula:
> 
> ...



Netflix es toxico hasta decir basta.
No me sorprendería nada que la proxima mierda que hagan digan abiertamente que hay que exterminar a la raza blanca.


----------



## RayoSombrio (15 Ene 2022)

Decipher dijo:


> Por cosas como estas quitaron los dislikes



Porque son unos cagaos de mierda y vieron que la realidad estaba muy alejada de la ficción que quieren imponer.


----------



## Decipher (15 Ene 2022)

RayoSombrio dijo:


> Porque son unos cagaos de mierda y vieron que la realidad estaba muy alejada de la ficción que quieren imponer.



Continuaran manipulando hasta que consigan que su religión se imponga.


----------



## RayoSombrio (15 Ene 2022)

Decipher dijo:


> Continuaran manipulando hasta que consigan que su religión se imponga.



Esto solo va a ir a mas. Como acaban de decir en otro comentario, en cualquier momento hacen una peli donde digan abiertamente que todos los blancos tenemos que morir. Ya casi lo están haciendo ahora.


----------



## weyler (15 Ene 2022)

Es una lastima el nivel de manipulación que hay en Netflix, un proyecto que es una magnífica idea un video club virtual con mucho contenido y lo desperdician poniendo tanta mierda que hace que sea imposible de ver 

Últimamente veo mucho mas Amazon, hbo no lo tengo porque tengo entendido que su reproductor es una puta mierda


----------



## RayoSombrio (15 Ene 2022)

weyler dijo:


> Es una lastima el nivel de manipulación que hay en Netflix, un proyecto que es una magnífica idea un video club virtual con mucho contenido y lo desperdician poniendo tanta mierda que hace que sea imposible de ver
> 
> Últimamente veo mucho mas Amazon, hbo no lo tengo porque tengo entendido que su reproductor es una puta mierda



Amazon últimamente no se queda corta con estas movidas. Has visto La Rueda del Tiempo? Aunque entiendo que, en general, imprimen mas calidad a sus producciones. 

Netflix era muy diferente en sus inicios. Te imaginas haber tenido en los 80 un servicio de streaming donde poder ver todos los peliculones de la época?


----------



## trinia (15 Ene 2022)

El cine asiatico manda


----------



## trinia (15 Ene 2022)

Yo hace tiempo que no veo una película occidental.
Se podia hacer un hilo de cine coreano.


----------



## RayoSombrio (15 Ene 2022)

trinia dijo:


> Yo hace tiempo que no veo una película occidental.
> Se podia hacer un hilo de cine coreano.



Yo voy camino de eso. Simplemente, ya no lo aguanto. En cambio, veo anime o cine asiático y me siento mejor.


----------

